# Have you ever given away speakers....



## domwilson (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you ever given away speakers that you thought didn't sound all that great, then when you set them up for someone else, they sound awesome? I bought a few pairs of the Klayman Signature speakers from SRS. Thought they sounded bad. Gave a pair to my parents with a home made sub. Man! those things sound nice! The sound stage was large and the imaging was impressive. Any similar experiences?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

domwilson said:


> Have you ever given away speakers that you thought didn't sound all that great, then when you set them up for someone else, they sound awesome? I bought a few pairs of the Klayman Signature speakers from SRS. Thought they sounded bad. Gave a pair to my parents with a home made sub. Man! those things sound nice! The sound stage was large and the imaging was impressive. Any similar experiences?


I've discovered that whatever I do my own system never sounds as good as it should and everyone else's sound better than they should. If this were not the case, this hobby wouldn't be nearly as expensive.lddude:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

One explanation is the difference in room acoustics. That can have a large effect on how speakers sound.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with Hjones, the room plays a big effect on how speakers sound.

I remember buying a pair of speakers that I heard in a dealer showroom and was just blown away. I bought the speakers and was seriously underwhelmed in my home. I even went as far as buying all the components that the dealer had the speakers connected to right down to the speaker cables and wires. Even after borrowing the same set of speakers from the dealer showroom did I finally figure out it was my room. The differences in sound quality between my home and the dealer showroom was night and day, very frustrating experience to go through but it taught me a lot on the effect the room makes.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Way back when stereo was the big deal I was in a situation where I had the opportunity to listen to many combinations of electronics and speakers in many different rooms.
Everyone I knew had a killer stereo system and music was the main focal point for entertainment.
The environment really does play a big part in the way speakers sound.


----------

